# Wie kann ich die Kamera / View Position ausgeben?



## Guest (8. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

weiss einer wie ich die aktuelle Position, also die XYZ-Koordianten, der Kamera ausgeben kann?


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jul 2004)

Ja 8) 

Über das Transform3D
SimpleUniverse#getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform.getTransform (saveT3d);
Dann über die get-Methoden x, y und z herausfinden.


----------



## minoJJJ (8. Jul 2004)

danke erstmal, aber wie mach ich das wenn ich kein SimpleUniverse verwende?


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jul 2004)

Wenn du ein VirtualUniverse verwendest, must du selbst die Kamerabewegungen implementiert haben, dann sollte es nicht schwerfallen.
Sonst kenne ich nur noch das MultiUniverse, da muss der getViewPlatform() - Methode ein int übergeben werden, jenachdem, welches Canvas3D gemeint ist.


----------

